# Reputation Defined



## admin

Please help Overclock.net define "Rep", please read the following and provide your comments. Excuse any typos, miswordings etc. I am tired









*Reputation Overview*
-Reputation is a feature within the forum that allows members to acknowledge other members for leaving posts that are beneficial to the forum and it's membership as a whole.
-You can leave reputation by clicking on the REP + button, which appears within each member's postbit, every time they post.
-You have the option of leaving a comment along with your rating. This is highly encouraged. 
-All members start off with 0 reputation points. It will increase with every Rep you receive from other members.
-Your reputation appears in your "postbit" alongside each post you make.

*What is Unique Rep?*
Unique Rep is the marker that shows how many different people have given you rep. If you wrote 5 great posts and I decided to give you REP+ for each of them your Rep would increase by 5 but your Unique Rep would only increase by 1.

*When should Rep be given?* 
Reputation should be given to members who make posts that are beneficial to the forum and it's membership. When you give rep, keep in mind that members with a high rep will be _perceived_ as "top members" in the forum. *Give rep wisely!*

*When should it NOT be given?* 
Reputation SHOULD NOT be given for matters of personal gain. This includes giving rep to friends for *any reason*, for gmail accounts or anything else that does not benefit the membership as a whole.

*Reputation Etiquette*
- Do not beg for rep. 
- Do not hold grudges with rep. Give rep to ANYONE who posts something that deserves acknowledgement.
- Do not create multiple accounts to give rep to yourself. You will get caught.
- Do not give rep to a post of a member just because you like them. The POST itself should be worthy of the rep.


----------

